# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Air France khuyến mãi vé bay châu Âu dịp cuối năm

## hangnt

*Chương trình khuyến mãi từ nay đến 17/11 của Air France là cơ hội cho những ai đang lên kế hoạch bay đến châu Âu muốn tìm giá vé tốt.*

Mùa lễ hội cuối năm sắp đến với những kế hoạch chuẩn bị cho các chuyến du lịch nghỉ dưỡng, khám phá. Một chuyến đi dù là để khép lại một năm cũ hay mở đầu một năm mới đầy ý nghĩa cũng đều là phần thưởng đáng giá cho bản thân. Để khởi động mùa du lịch cao điểm này, Air France mang đến đợt khuyến mãi du lịch mùa đông kéo dài từ ngày 7-17/11 với thời gian khởi hành linh hoạt đến tháng 9/2018.

Giá khởi điểm cho vé khứ hồi trọn gói đi châu Âu bắt đầu từ 18,4 triệu cho hạng phổ thông và 28,3 triệu cho hạng phổ thông cao cấp với các điểm đến nổi tiếng như Amsterdam, London, Geneva, Rome, Warsaw, Prague... Danh sách điểm đến và điều kiện khuyến mãi được đăng tại website Air France: http://www.airfrance.com/cgi-bin/AF/...icket-plane.do

Các điểm du lịch hấp dẫn nhất cho kỳ nghỉ mùa đông có thể kể đến như London với những ngôi chợ Giáng sinh lung linh hay Amstedam là nơi bạn có dịp trải nghiệm cảm giác đặc biệt khi trượt băng trên những con kênh Hà Lan.



Du khách có thể trải nghiệm cảm giác đặc biệt khi trượt băng trên những con kênh đóng băng. Ảnh: Air France
Ngoài ra, còn có các điểm du lịch ngày càng thu hút du khách tại khu vực Đông Âu như Warsaw - Ba Lan, Helsinki - Phần Lan hay Prague - Cộng Hoà Séc. Nhiều du khách bị thu hút bởi các thành phố phát triển nhộn nhịp, phong cảnh thiên nhiên tươi đẹp, trù phú.



Warsaw cổ kính với nền văn hoá phong phú. Ảnh: Air France.
Chuyến du hành của bạn sẽ dễ dàng khi chọn Air France để kết nối đến châu Âu với mạng đường bay rộng lớn. Với bốn thương hiệu Air France, Khối liên minh Hàng không Hoàng gia Hà Lan, Transavia và HOP! Air France, khách hàng có nhiều lựa chọn với mạng đường bay đến 328 điểm tại 118 quốc gia.




> Thông tin chi tiết, xem tại đây: https://www.airfrance.vn/ hoặc liên hệ với các văn phòng Air France tại: 
> 
> - 130 Đồng Khởi, quận 1, TP HCM. ĐT: 028 38 29 09 81 -  028 38 29 09 82
> 
> - 1 Bà Triệu, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội. ĐT: 024 38 25 34 84


_Theo ngoisao_

----------

